# Refined Details: Mercedes 300SL Pre-Sale Rejuvenation



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

First write up of the year, so Happy New Year one and all!

This 300SL came to our unit near Aylesbury, Buckinghamshire back in September.

The plan was to give the vehicle a bespoke correction to enhance the vehicle as much as possible, including wet sanding on the rear quarters due to a poor refinishing post respray.

*On Arrival*




























Looking quite clean and tidy from afar.

_Closer Inspection_









































































Lots of swirls, random deep scratches and bodyshop inferred buffer trails to contend with.

First up were the alloys.

*Alloys Before*



















The alloys were treated with a deironiser, non-acidic wheel brightener and detar to cleanse. They were later sealed with a high durability wheel wax - the tyres and arches were also treated accordingly.

*Alloys After*










The Mercedes underwent the usual intensive safe wash process and was rolled into the unit for clay barring.

Here is some of the contamination removed:



















Once fully decontaminated the paint was measured...










Original here but on the resprayed areas...



















1066 microns - extremely high indeed.

First I started on removing the wet sanding marks caused by not finishing down with a finer grit.

*Passenger 3/4 Panel Before*



















*Passenger 3/4 Panel During*

Wet sanded with 2500 grit followed by 3000 grit.










*Passenger 3/4 Panel After*




























*Passenger Wing Before*










*Passenger Wing After*










*Bonnet Before*














































*Bonnet 50/50*



















*Bonnet After*



















*Drivers Wing Before*




























*Drivers Wing After*



















*Drivers Door Before*










*Drivers Door After*










*Drivers 3/4 Panel Before*










*Drivers 3/4 Panel During*

More wet sanding to do on this side!



















50/50









*Drivers 3/4 Panel After*



















*Bootlid Before*



















*Bootlid After*










Not 100% perfect in places but we had to stay realistic with the clients budget as it was a pre-sale preperation rather than a full correction concours garage queen. Some random deep scratches remained but overall a dramatic enhancement.

The paint was then protected with Valentines Concours Wax - all the other surfaces were treated with their appropriate products.

*The Results*
































































Get that hood down I hear you cry?! 

















































































































































Upon the owner arriving the hard top, which was polished off the car was reinstalled.























































Thank you very much for looking and reading as always...
*Adam
Refined Details*

For more regular updates from us please feel free to follow on Twitter and Facebook.


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Lovely work Adam, looks spot on!


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful car. I love the second from last pic :thumb:


----------



## BMW - AL (Dec 31, 2012)

lovely car and great work


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Lovely old car - corrected some of the marks with the machining, too, it made a difference.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Yup, that looks ready for sale ..
I love these old girls to work on, something very satisfying about them ..


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Lovely old car - corrected some of the marks with the machining, too, it made a difference.


Cheers Dave... one I wish I could have fully corrected but the customer and I had to be realistic with the purpose of a sale.

I had a testimonial from him the other week:
"Adam,

Just to let you know, have accepted an offer on the Merc, car on carandclassic.co.uk, had over 230 hits in just 3 days, the paint refurb was the best money I have spent on the car.

Many thanks for your work!"

Such a lovely car... it seems to be the year of Mercedes, many of which have been classics 

Massive thanks for the superb feedback.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

what a beauty adam :thumb:


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

That is one good looking motor


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

awesome work mate


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

Now that's a proper Mercedes, which had style and charisma..:thumb: Piece of German beauty..:thumb::thumb:


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice work on the old girl mate!

Chris.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Leopold said:


> Now that's a proper Mercedes, which had style and charisma..:thumb: Piece of German beauty..:thumb::thumb:


I couldn't agree anymore 

Thanks for the superb feedback gents!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cracking work my man and some nice pictures to show that work off as well. You where right to give the thumbs up.


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very well done :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice job, awesome finish, love the last photo:thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks again for all the amazing feedback 

Adam


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Stunning work on a stunning car mate, lovely old classic!

Can see why the owner was impressed!


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice work!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks great..


----------

